# XBConnect :On Mac[Diagram included]



## Mario8672 (Nov 18, 2006)

How do I set up XBConnect with my mac? 
The mac and Xbox are up in my room, and the PC is one floor down.

Diagram:


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 19, 2006)

Hook an ethernet cable from the XBox to the router. I have had the original XBox hook up and working this way for at least two years.


----------



## Mario8672 (Nov 20, 2006)

Are there any good programs like "XBConnect" for mac? Or do they make XBConnect in a mac version? 
Thanks


----------



## macbri (Nov 20, 2006)

How about Xlink Kai?


----------

